

Why are 60 percent of Millennials leaving their dream jobs? - silverbax88
http://www.careerbuilder.com/Article/CB-3389-Job-Info-Trends-Why-are-60-percent-of-Millennials-leaving-their-dream-jobs/

======
laughfactory
I would argue (as a recent, if older college grad) that the problem is even
deeper than this article suggests. A large part of the problem is that
Millenials are disenchanted with what they discover once they get out of
college. Where they had expected to be challenged and rewarded and free, they
discover that a job is still just a job (in many cases). You're expected to
show up at a certain time everyday, and put your head down and work hard on
tasks which often seem devoid of meaning and intrinsic value. To put it
mildly, this reality is a major buzz kill and hard to stomach. The world seems
like your oyster in college, and then you discover upon graduation that it is
not. You're just another cog in a machine so large you cannot fathom how your
contributions matter.

Millenials are simply discovering this and rejecting it. They don't know how,
but they want more or of life than just a step above indentured servitude.
They want freedom, and to see directly how what they do matters. They don't
just want a job, they want a calling.

The sad truth is that corporations lack the flexibility and forethought in
many cases to see the writing on the wall. I suspect that our economy is in
for some rocky days ahead--as it is trapped between a rapidly aging workforce
willing to work traditional corporate jobs, and new generations who refuse to
accept the same. Companies will either need to radically rethink their
business from the top down in order to attract and retain valued employees, or
die. Those companies which survive will be those which are asked and
responsive not just to their external customers, but also their internal
customers (employees). They will need to offer more challenge, non-linear
rewards and incentives, and above all freedom: require less hours worked, more
flexibility in how and where work can be accomplished, etc. Millenials simply
do not want a job where they punch in and out and work forty hours (or more) a
week for a paycheck. We want a life beyond work and for our work to be
meaningful.

